# Sinclair Ferguson at SBTS



## wsw201 (Mar 10, 2005)

For all those who attend SBTS or live around Louisville, I received this notice and thought I would pass it on.




> DR. SINCLAIR FERGUSON SPEAKING AT THE SOUTHEASTERN THEOLOGIAL SOCIETY MEETING MARCH 18-19
> 
> Texas Campus Professor of Systematic Theology Dr. Sinclair Ferguson will be the plenary speaker at the Southeastern Regional Meeting of the Evangelical Theological Society March 18-19 at Southern Baptist Theological Seminary in Louisville, KY. For more information, please see
> http://www.etsjets.org/regions/se/05-program/ETSConference.pdf


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Mar 15, 2005)

one day, by the grace of God I will attend Southern


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritanpilgrim_
> one day, by the grace of God I will attend Southern



Well... you could sure do a lot worse, that's for sure! SBTS is a good school... especially if you're a Southern Baptist who agrees with the Founders movement.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> ...



Then you'd need to use SBTS's good gym to get as buff as me.


----------

